# Need help with replicating stackmat for timer



## Wylie28 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have been searching for a rubiks cube timer on my phone and I haven't found any that I like (or at least have all the features that I think a timer should have) so I decided to work on my own.

Right now its set up so when you tap the screen the inspection time starts, and when you tap again or inspection time runs out, it starts to count up until you tap it again. Now this works perfectly well but I know some people would like to practice using something similar to a stackmat so I plan to try to add an option that replicates the experience of using one as well as I can. The problem is I do not own one so I don't really know how they work.

So what I do know is:
that you need to hold down two buttons to get it to start. I plan to replicate this by making you press two fingers (one from each hand like you would your whole hand on a stackmat) on opposites sides of the screen.

What I don't know is:
*How long you have to wait before it will actualy start
*If I should include the lights (I know I need a notice for when you have to let go to start it, but does it have to be rapidly blinking lights?)
*how I should incorporate inspection time
*I can have one tap to start inspection then use 2 fingers to start timer
*Or I can make you use 2 fingers for both inpection and starting the timer
*lastly should I include the 2 second penalty for not starting the timer before inspection time is over

can you guys please give me your opinion (or answer) on each of these points


----------

